# CCS-P with 4 years coding experience - looking for remote coding



## MelissaCCS-P (Apr 28, 2009)

I have 4 years of coding experience primarily in physician, surgery and ASC coding in gastreoenterology, opthalmology, plastics, otolaryngology and OB/GYN.  I am fully set up at home with computer, printer, fax, scanner, etc.

I would prefer to code remotely from home but would be open to an in office position as well.

Thank you all in advance for your help.


----------

